# Discharge during 2ww?



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Has any ladies had discharge during the 2ww? Im 6dpt today and yesterday had little bit of creamy discharge and today iv had quite a bit as well  Sorry if tmi 🙈😃


----------



## cwelsh (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello. Yes I did. I had milky discharge around 7dpt. Nothing to worry about. X


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks for replying did u get a bfp or bfn? X


----------



## cwelsh (Feb 17, 2013)

I got a BFP 8 days past 5day transfer. Sadly it ended in a early miscarriage at 5 weeks  x


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Aww sorry to hear that, my first ivf ended in miscarage at 7 weeks  av had frozen transfer this time i tested yest 5 dpt and was neg so feeling bit down x x


----------



## zedzed (Jun 25, 2013)

Hey *Bexar* - I've had a bit of this white discharge and I don't know what to think?
In my fresh cycle last time, my AF started a few days later, I've also been feeling crappy too and down too, hence low on the replays today 

I know it's a phase and I need to crack out of it 
My fingers are tired of searching every twitch and twinge on google...

I just want to be a mummy now . 

Hi *cwelsh* - sorry to hear about your mc, hope your FET cycle goes well


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

I feel exactly the same zedzed am guna go out for couple of hours to take my mind off things x x


----------



## cwelsh (Feb 17, 2013)

Am sorry for your loss too  mine was a FET last time and will be this time too. 5days past transfer will be to early,  its around day 8/9 that the pregnancy hormone can be detected am sure. Don't give up hope. I know the 2ww is hard but try to remain positive and don't stress. Try relax. X


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks huni  x x


----------



## cwelsh (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank you. I think how you are both feelin is normal. I was the exact same. I was so low, felt crappy etc. I googled everything too it's best not to but can't be avoided you just need to know. 
I remember crying on the phone to my mum saying that I didn't think it had worked etc. next day I got my BFP (8dpt) I was so relieved, excited, happy, overwhelmed everything. I couldn't believe it my very first positive pregnancy test. I had dreamed and prayed for that day.  I hope it works his time for us ladies. I have my baseline scan on the 12 of July. 
I wish you both all the luck in the world. Xx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Cwelsh had you tested early ? Did i get any negatives before ur bfp? X x i hope all our dreams come true as well huni x x


----------



## zedzed (Jun 25, 2013)

I hope and pray all our dreams come true  

Good luck with your baseline scan. Did you take bureselin in your last FET?

Sending you both and anyone reading this post happy and positive vibes


----------



## cwelsh (Feb 17, 2013)

My last cycle was my first one and it worked first time. I tested positive 8dp 5dt. It was a FET. This time will be FET too. I was wanting to ask the clinic if I cld have 2 put bk if 2 available but am not sure they will. 
Thank you !!!  xx


----------



## cwelsh (Feb 17, 2013)

Yes I used buserline last time too. I think all is going to be the same as last FET. Thank you so much. Same to you hunni. Xx


----------



## zedzed (Jun 25, 2013)

What sysmptoms did you both have pre-BFP?
If you don't mind listing any you remember?


----------



## cwelsh (Feb 17, 2013)

I cant remember exactly when i experienced all my symptoms.
I had cramping day of transfer for 5 days. 
I had backache
Bloating
Itchy/sore boobs
Peeing more frequently (put down to drinking more) 
Eating more (put down to being bored as off work)
Emotional 
I had milky discharge (7days after transfer)
I had very soft bm's ( put down to using pessaries in back passage) 
I was irritable at nights
I felt just yukky, like I was coming down with something. 

That's all I can remember. Xx


----------



## cwelsh (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh and how could I forget I got very spotty. I still am since miscarriage  x


----------



## zedzed (Jun 25, 2013)

Cwelsh..,Thanks Hun, that's useful  

Wish you the best of luck and heaps of positive vibes xx


----------



## cwelsh (Feb 17, 2013)

Your welcome. Thanks and good luck to you too zedzed.
Baby dust and positive vibes to you too xx


----------

